# Can department store Perfumes be used in HP soap?



## KimberLea (Sep 14, 2012)

Has anyone tried using department store cologne or perfume to sent HP soap? I have a friend who has a perfume fettish and would like some soap to go with her favorite scent.

Have a wonderful day,
Kimber


----------



## Genny (Sep 14, 2012)

Since I don't know what's in it, I wouldn't use it.  

You may be able to find a dupe of that scent at a fragrance oil supplier.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2012)

The Fragrance Oil Finder site might help you. http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## judymoody (Sep 14, 2012)

Perfumes and colognes typically have perfumer's alcohol as their base and alcohol can cause CP soap to seize but perhaps this wouldn't be a problem in HP; I don't know.

For dupes that are safe to use in soap, I would try save on scents, day star, sweet cakes or the scent works.  The fragrance oil finder as already mentioned is also very helpful.


----------



## KimberLea (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks you all, I will check  out the link and suppliers. It is really nice to have a place to come and ask questions.

Have a great day,
Kimber


----------



## birdcharm (Oct 5, 2012)

You might also do a search for 
"designer scents" + "scented oil" 
or "fragrance oil" ... there are some 
suppliers that offer scented oil in 
designer-types ... you might also 
wish to search for "designer-types" ... 
I know that Wellington Fragrance 
offers many designer type scents, 
but I don't know if they are many 
of the ones in department stores. 
I tried their Channel No. 5 and 
liked it, as well as Coolwater, 
White Linen, Armani, and a few 
others.  Good luck!

Kathy


----------

